# IIF - ING Industrial Fund



## Dutchy3 (1 February 2006)

Nice Market Depth, resumption of trend signal soon? STOP 2.19


----------



## ctp6360 (1 February 2006)

*Re: IIF*

Hi Dutchy, I looked at IIF and CEY and I think of the two CEY is most likely to move into an uptrend. To me, IIF has way too much resistance.

Looking at the GMMA, I note that the short term traders have failed to break through the long term trader's downward trend twice now, and if anything the downtrend in long term traders is looking stronger than it was before.

I am very VERY new to this and I'm just posting my ideas for my personal reference so I can look back and see if I was right, but in my opinion I don't think this resistance is going to be broken any time soon.


----------



## smrt-guy (2 February 2006)

I agree dutchy, looked good yesterday. Unfortunately as your chart shows the near term resistance is too close for my liking to try and take an entry today. Will have to wait until Friday/Monday to see if it breaks north before considering a place to buy.


----------



## bullmarket (2 February 2006)

Hi everyone 

My   says that on a chart like IIF's atm I would wait for a breakout above your downtrend line before buying. But then even if a breakout does occur, I'd then be watching closely as there was also strong resistance at $2.35/$2.36 last Oct/Nov, which isn't that much above current prices.

For me, I would only be buying IIF atm for its prospective ~6.9% yield for the medium/long term as I'm not expecting any significant movement in the share price up or down in the short term.

But all of the above depends on one's objectives and risk tolerances.

bullmarket


----------



## Dutchy3 (2 February 2006)

Hi Everyone

Yes .. this will have to punch through convincingly in order to take a position. The MD remained solid on the open and yet the price failed to respond immeditately on the open. Patient buyers and not quite exhausted sellers. 

I too prefer CEY and it's stronger on the open this morning. Lets see what it looks like on the close tonight.


----------



## Julia (2 February 2006)

I sold this after holding it for about four years.  The SP never did much.
Imo it's a good yield stock.

Julia


----------



## Kipp (17 March 2006)

Have been looking into a few of the property stocks because I figure they are fairly safe long-term options with good yields (~6%) IEF, IIF, MOF etc.  Since JAN only MOF has had a good run (1.30 to 1.37).  

Any thoughts on MacQuarie vs. ING as property funds?  IIF had appeal because the tenacy rates were awesome (something like 99%- though obviously this means there isn't too much room for profit growth.)  And I prefer Industrial property to office (and definately residential).

But equally well, the infrastructure sector (MIG and MAP) also forfill a pretty safe, high yield stock, but with a little more growth potential (since Jan both have hopped 10% or so.


----------



## bullmarket (18 March 2006)

Hi Kipp

I'm fully invested in LPT's and infrastructure/energy trusts atm for their high yields.

To be honest, I don't closely follow those you mentioned but if interested other relatively low risk LPT's that imo are worth at least looking at are (not in any order) GPT, WDC, CNP, CPA, MPS, DRT, RAT, MRA, GSA.

Some fundamentals I look at are the average lease expiry times for each trust (obviously the longer the better), quality of their tennants, Price/NTA ratio (imo prices within 5% of NTA are generally good value everything else being sound - 10%+ starts to look a little expensive generally), occupancy rates, gearing, yield (average for LPT sector is ~7% atm).

Personally I'm steering away from LPT's that have a significant exposure to property development (higher risk on earnings) - but that is jusy part of my risk management strategy.

Anyway, I have to go now so if you would like to discuss further I'll pop back in on Monday or Tuesday.

Hope this helps.

bullmarket


----------



## Kipp (18 March 2006)

Heya BM,
you seem to be the first to reply to any of my posts (many just sink into oblivion).  Can I just ask as a newbie what is NTA?  
I agree, length of lease and occupancy are obviously very impo't factors.  Don't know any of the stcoks you listed, will have a quick read about them.
Thanks,
Kipp


----------



## Julia (18 March 2006)

Kipp said:
			
		

> Heya BM,
> you seem to be the first to reply to any of my posts (many just sink into oblivion).  Can I just ask as a newbie what is NTA?
> I agree, length of lease and occupancy are obviously very impo't factors.  Don't know any of the stcoks you listed, will have a quick read about them.
> Thanks,
> Kipp




Hello Kipp,

NTA  =  net tangible assets

As distinct from intangible assets such as goodwill.

Julia


----------



## bullmarket (20 March 2006)

Hi Julia

Thanks for helping out Kipp 


*Kipp * - in addition to Julia's reply NTA is basically what the nett tangible assets of the trust are on a per unit basis.

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## roadtripping (24 October 2008)

Can someone tell me why this Fund has dropped 40% today?

(The only formal announcement in the past 3 weeks has been for their DRP.)
<<<< "ING Industrial Fund (“IIF”) advises the Distribution Reinvestment Plan (“DRP”) issue price is $1.1475 per unit for the quarter ended 30 September 2008.
The issue price is based on the average of the daily volume weighted average trading price of IIF’s units traded on the Australian Securities Exchange from 3 October 2008 to 22 October 2008 inclusive, less a discount of 1.5%.
The units issued under the DRP will rank equally with existing units. The DRP units will be issued on the payment date of 31 October 2008.">>>>

thanks in anticipation...


----------



## Pat (24 October 2008)

roadtripping said:


> Can someone tell me why this Fund has dropped 40% today?
> 
> (The only formal announcement in the past 3 weeks has been for their DRP.)
> <<<< "ING Industrial Fund (“IIF”) advises the Distribution Reinvestment Plan (“DRP”) issue price is $1.1475 per unit for the quarter ended 30 September 2008.
> ...



This seem to be very unstable in the ING office today, managers are running around n such, not sure what to make of it... Hope I still have a job 

Rumor on the floor here is an announcement will be made to staff this afternoon.


----------



## ghotib (24 October 2008)

Maybe a combination of flight from property trusts in general plus concern that ING Netherlands is... errrr... having problems. 

How are their other funds doing? Equally awful?

Oh, and when did they go XD?

Blerk-making ain't it. 

Ghoti


----------



## Kipp (11 December 2008)

Out of the trading halt and into the fire!  50% drop down to 20cents.

with all of the Listed proerty trusts down to 50% or less (about 25-30% in the case of IIF and MOF)- I don't know what to make of the valuations that have been placed on the properties in the past... dodgy.

regrettably I still hold a few after buying in at 42c- nuts.


----------



## Kipp (11 December 2008)

According to the ASX

http://www.asx.com.au/products/real_estate_infrastructure/property_trusts.htm

Property trusts may be appropriate for investors seeking:

    * Regular income with exposure to real estate assets
    * Diversification into one or more types of commercial property
    * Returns from income and capital appreciation
    * An income stream with a tax deferred component
** Capital stability with relatively low volatility* 

How about for investors looking to offset their massive capitals gains?


----------



## wanlad1 (23 September 2009)

IIF posted a lower low, then closed higher than yesterdays close on good volume, nice doji

Considering we have a penant flag forming on a very bullish stock I would expect break out to higher prices tommorrow


----------

